# Premier Seats on Irish Rail?



## ButtermilkJa (4 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know if the Dublin/Waterford Intercity train is a new model (green/silver I think?) or the old orange train?

Reason is, I am thinking of taking the train to Waterford next week instead of driving but the last time I booked premier seats they were identical to standard seats, just in a carriage marked "First Class".


----------



## gipimann (5 Feb 2009)

Last time I went to Waterford, before Christmas, the train from Dublin (9.30am) was the new type but the train back (3pm) was the old type.


----------



## Curious81 (5 Feb 2009)

I travel on the Dublin/Waterford line every few months and it can be either the new type or the old type trains.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the update. I reckon I'll take my chances and book the premier seats. Fingers crossed!


----------



## northsideboy (5 Feb 2009)

The following trains are locomotive hauled (orange carriages). The timetable should state if First Class is available.

0730 Dublin Heuston / Waterford ** Push/Pull 
* 1130 Dublin Heuston / Waterford 
1505 Dublin Heuston / Waterford ** Push/Pull* 
1825 Dublin Heuston / Waterford 

0735 Waterford / Dublin Heuston 
1045 Waterford / Dublin Heuston ** Push/Pull* 1500 Waterford / Dublin Heuston 
1825 Waterford / Dublin Heuston ** Push/Pull* 

*Dublin - Waterford route (Sundays): 
* 0930 Dublin Heuston / Waterford 
1735 Dublin Heuston / Waterford 

0925 Waterford / Dublin Heuston 
1300 Waterford / Dublin Heuston


----------

